# 180er scheibe hinten beim element ?!



## ham81 (15. Februar 2010)

hey zusammen, 
fährt jemand an seinem element hinten eine 180er scheibe ? geht das ? würde mich mit meinen 82kg auf längeren touren im alpenbereich etwas wohler damit fühlen..
danke und grüße chris


----------



## Der Toni (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe an meinem Element (02) lange eine 180er Scheibe gefahren. Ist zwar etwas knapp an der Strebe, aber funktioniert. Beim LR einbauen musst halt aufpassen, daß die Strebe nicht verkratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (5. März 2010)

Mach Dich bitte noch bzgl. Herstellerfreigabe schlau.

Früher, d.h. bei meinem 2003er waren max 160mm Scheiben am HR freigegeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2010)

Ich hab am Slayer von 2003 immer eine 180er Scheibe gefahren.
30.000km keine Probleme.
160er würden bei meinen 70kg schon zu schnell heiß.

Bin an meine meinem neuen sxc jetzt von 203 auf 180mm zurück gegannen.
Ist nicht der Brüller, werde wohl wieder auf 203 zurück bauen.


----------

